# My BMW E92 M3 - Darth Vader Edition



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Been finding myself browsing the forum again (it really is the nicest, most informative and sensible forum out there btw) and thought I would post some pics of what I've been playing with since leaving the GTR fold..













Thanks for looking :flame:


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Very nice car. 
Is the stretch on them tyres fine for such a high powered car?? Only asking.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

evogeof said:


> Very nice car.
> Is the stretch on them tyres fine for such a high powered car?? Only asking.


OEM tyres/sizes mate - Michelin PSS

OEM BMW GTS wheels


----------



## MegaLoL (May 21, 2008)

Me like it.


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

not bad looking.... But never been a fan of BMW, just nawt that makes them amazing.


----------



## Vladikar (Mar 17, 2014)

Like the black on black, my favourite combination by far.

Never been on my list of cars to buy because of how similar I think they look to most other BMWs.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Very nice car:thumbsup:


----------



## BAD GTR (Feb 13, 2003)

Nice! Love the red fin on the side vent and the comp/csl wheels.

How do you like it compared to the GTR (presuming you had a 34 GTR?)?


----------



## jambo 32gtr (Apr 1, 2009)

That is very nice,that engine is something else


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Looks a bit different now lol




[/URL[URL=http://s564.photobucket.com/user/Faz1983/media/41D7D499-E4DC-4BCB-B03C-AD97E0516BE0_zpsi1doz5me.jpg.html]


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

oh and got myself some goodies

Titanium Akrapovi***269; 



BMW alcantara LED Performance steering wheel


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Wrapped??

That steering wheel is badass.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Kadir said:


> Wrapped??
> 
> That steering wheel is badass.


Yes, wrapped. Had reservations but very pleased with the workmanship.

Wheel feels niiiiice :chuckle:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Looks good!


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

Fantastic car, I owned mine from 2007 and sold it this year as it was rotting on my drive, stunning sound comfortable and with a good driver will give a standard GT-R a run for its money,


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Lovely car and the steering wheel is just mega nice.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks guys, it does everything really really well


----------



## jonnypolish (Sep 25, 2012)

Looked AWESOME in black and I do like that steering wheel


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

That wheel .... 

Nice car Faz.
How is the exhaust compared to standard?
Did you try a convertible at all, how does that compare.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Bajie said:


> That wheel ....
> 
> Nice car Faz.
> How is the exhaust compared to standard?
> Did you try a convertible at all, how does that compare.


Hello mate

The standard exhaust is the weakest point on the M3 V8 in OEM guise, the Akrapovi***263; is full titanium and I have the carbon fibre exhaust tips which are pretty rare...sounds intoxicating! Really brings out the V8 burble and whale

My mate has the E93, which is pretty much the same as the E92 (coupe) minus the carbon fibre roof. I did feel however the coupe to feel 'tighter' if that makes sense

Still a fantastic car!


----------



## nismo4342 (Oct 1, 2010)

NICE PIC


----------



## Boss_H (Sep 24, 2014)

Faz Choudhury said:


> oh and got myself some goodies
> 
> Titanium Akrapovi***269;
> 
> ...


loving the steering!! :flame:


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Good looking car you have there mate, but never been a fan of BMW... Just think all your paying for is a badge and not much else. But that's just me. IMO


----------



## Steve_s (May 8, 2014)

Good looking car - nice!


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

DanielM3 said:


> with a good driver will give a standard GT-R a run for its money,
> 
> View attachment 63729


Really....


----------

